# Slingshots in movies???



## justplainduke

I was just thinking...
There should be some movies past or present that have cool sling shot scenes.
Anyone???

I was thinking "Red Dawn" but can't remember.


----------



## NaturalFork

Stephen Kings IT ... it was killed by a slingshot. Although as always, the book was better.


----------



## Tirador

Jpd, I need to watch "Red Dawn" again i remember I liked it.
NF, I remember "IT" really creeped me out with that clown.
I think Joerg mentioned an animated movie "Delgo."
I forgot who mentioned the movie "Kite Runner".
I remember "Savages" from when i was a kid.


----------



## justplainduke

I'll put that one on my mst see list


----------



## dragonmaster

There are a few I can't think of the names but can remember the slingshot scenes though.


----------



## NightKnight

Dennis the Menace is one. He fired a aspirin down Mr Wilsons throat.


----------



## Nico

Stephen Kings Thinner.. The Romani girl puts a ballbearing with her homemade slingshot through the hand of "white man from town" as they called him..

48 Hours with Nick Nolte and Eddie Murphy, there's a scene where two girls hold up one of the guys one hits him with a baseball bat and the other holds him slingshot point with what looks like a classic wrist braced marksman slingshot.

The Mummy Returns, kid shooting tomb robbers with a Barnett Black Widow

There are many other old movies that show a lot of the classic red innertube strip slingshots in action a lot of these are Western Movies such as Gene Autry movie and some of the Lee Van Cleef movies you will see a kid using one. I recently saw a black and white movie with an Irish girl who shoots a tube slingshot shoots an egg at the neighbor, just cant remember the name of the movie.

There are many others:

If you would have said old cartoons and old T.V. Series shows then many come to mind.

Just saw a brand new Swedish film titled (The Slingshot) about a kid who uses "contraband condoms" to construct a powerful slingshot from thick wires.


----------



## Xidoo

I remember a British movie where there is war between kids with slingshots. They are weathy kids, so the slingshots used are not so nice made. I can not remember the name of the movie. Saludos.


----------



## marcus sr

theres a scene in a film called romper stomper,when all the asian lads are attacking their clubhouse


----------



## Xidoo

Now a remember a Mexican movie filmed in Spain "El Espinazo del Diablo", and there is a moment when a child goes out to get water in the middle of the night in an orfant. It was forbitten to get out of bed and when the child is coming back with his jar of water he is shot at with a aslingshot at the water jar. The adults woke up because of the noise and got cought. 
There is another Mexican movie from the sixties, in which a bird is shot down with a resortera close to a school. The school teaches saw what happend and told the kids if doing wrong was the only thing they could do. I do not remember the name of the movie.


----------



## justplainduke

marcus sr said:


> theres a scene in a film called romper stomper,when all the asian lads are attacking their clubhouse


Awesome movie!!!
I totally forgot about that one!


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Minor roles
* Don't be a menace to south central while drinking your juice in the hood.
* Tropic Thunder (Mentioned here)

* This is England (towards the end, near the beach)


----------



## JetBlack

The anime one piece he uses one often


----------



## Hrawk

The Hobbit

One of the ewoks dwarves, forget which one, uses one a few times.


----------



## lexlow

hmmm i think slingshots should be in more films, i mean surly not all apocalyptic movies should have mainly guns, maybe coz they mainly u.s .... gonna check through all my shtf films over the next week  any excuse think i'll start with slipstream ? :-D


----------



## August West

I like the way they are in the movies now. Like in the Hobbit, quaint, old fashioned, cute little toys that the good guys used to mainly annoy the bad guys.

I have no desire for hollywood to destroy my hobby by misrepresenting it like they do virtually everything else they touch.


----------



## TimR

Good to revive an old thread occasionally.

There's a scene in the old Lost in Space TV series where one of the characters shoots the power globe from the top of the evil guy's staff and saves the day. That's all I can remember.


----------



## steeltree

A 1963 episode of Andy Griffith where Opie kills a
bird with a slingshot.


----------



## harpersgrace

Since TV has been brought up, the latest incarnation of Dr. Who. In the intro to the second season of Destination Truth. The cartoon series The Herculoids, and even in the graphic novel Dark Knight Returns, Robin has one.
I would prefer them to stay out of the media but its far too late for that. So hopefully they will remain a novelty


----------



## Daniel J

leprechaun, quite a ridiculous horror movie. towards the ending the kid uses a whamo sportsman, shoots a 4 leaf clover into the leprechauns mouth.


----------



## lobow

I would love to see the old tv show called The most deadly game (1970) In little david the guy used a slingshot as his weapon. I hope this come out some day on dvd.


----------



## leon13

thats my slingshot movie

i hope its ok to put this her if not pleas remove it

_War of the Buttons_ (1962 film)

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

La Guerre des boutons
(War of the Buttons)



Directed by Yves Robert Written by Louis Pergaud (novel)
François Boyer Music by José Berghmans Release date(s) 1962 Running time 90 min. Country France Language French

_*La Guerre des boutons*_ or _*War of the Buttons*_ is a 1962 French film directed by Yves Robert, about two rival kid gangs whose playful combats escalate into violence. The title derives from the buttons that are cut-off from the rival team's clothes as combat trophies. The film is based on _La Guerre des boutons_, a novel by Louis Pergaud (1882-1915), who was killed in action in World War I and whose works portray a fervent anti-militarism.

The young and largely untrained actors included André Treton ("Lebrac"), Michel Isella ("l'Aztec") and Martin Lartigue ("Petit Gibus"). The character Petit Gibus's line of dialogue - uttered in frustration - "si j'aurais su, j'aurais pas v'nu" ("if I woulda known, I wouldn'ta come"), with its incorrect grammar (the correct form should be: "si j'_avais_ su, je ne _serais_ pas venu") has become a familiar tagline in France (the line was not in the original novel).

The film won France's Prix Jean Vigo.

The film was remade in Ireland in 1994 as _War of the Buttons_, in an Irish setting, and again in France in 2011, with the original title.


----------



## JetBlack

The herculoids, lords of light!


----------



## lexlow

oooo oooo i just see a turkish protester on bbc riot footage using the most terribly inefficient looking cattie and style :-( no wonder they are doing so bad!!!


----------



## crypter27

The 80s post apocalyptic movie Steel Dawn,a boy named Jux in a scene where he practices shooting a slingshot.


----------



## DougDynasty

The new movie Jack the Giant Slayer has some amazing slingshot scenes and also the new Lone Ranger with Johnny Depp has a slingshot in it


----------



## Flatband

Yeah, "The Herculoids"! That was a favorite-Loved Zak! Also loved Johnny Quest. As far as movies,how about Mel Gibson in that flick with Tina Turner in the desert. The kid was shooting an old Black Widow. The movie was.........DAMN- Oh Mad Max!!!!


----------



## Berkshire bred

joerg sprave has or is having something to do with a film to do with slingshots, wish I could be more informative but I cant sorry.


----------



## lobow

lobow said:


> I would love to see the old tv show called The most deadly game (1970) In little david the guy used a slingshot as his weapon. I hope this come out some day on


So far no dvd out. I will keep looking. lol


----------



## Aries666

Dr. Seuss' The Butter Battle Book. 
This one is both my daughter (Lily's) and my favorite Dr. Seuss story because of the slingshot use in it. They made a live action cartoon as well as a book, of which we have both


----------



## Blade

3 years and nobody said The Simpsons?:blink:


----------



## August West

Or Savages, which made me beg for a wrist rocket.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Savages_(1974_film)


----------



## fsimpson

remember an old poncho villa movie where the revolutionaries shoot some federaly guards on a train with slingshots


----------



## pult421

The flintstones


----------



## roirizla

This! The Black Cat series. Check the intro





Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lionking

Surprised this hasn't already been added, I think he shot the teacher !

My first post !...... :banana:


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz

http://ricklwinters.com/zombie-wars.html

h34r:

Rip


----------



## chezneys catapults

problem child has a slingshot in it


----------



## Bob E

Roseanne shoots a wrist rocket in My Name Is Earl, season 2, episode 6, "Made a Lady Think I Was God"


----------



## Bob E

Juan of the Dead


----------



## TomboyForever

Berkshire bred said:


> joerg sprave has or is having something to do with a film to do with slingshots, wish I could be more informative but I cant sorry.


I never saw that movie, but there is a video Sprage made about how he answered some questions for the movie's producers. The question was whether items commonly sold in hardware stores could be used to stop zombie attacks.


----------



## TomboyForever

Scouts Guide to the Zombie Apocalypse is the movie.


----------



## pult421

Bob E said:


> Juan of the Dead


 thats such a funny movie. Its funnier when you dont need subtitles. Lol


----------



## wn4Studios

Shaun The Sheep Movie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wn4Studios

The Angry Birds Movie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomboyForever

Strange location for the ammo pouch.


----------



## wn4Studios

[quote name="wn4Studios" post="709162" timestamp="1475051405"]
Shaun The Sheep Movie


----------



## Bob E

Critters has a slingshot scene


----------



## BAT

There´s this movie with Michael Douglas, Beyond the reach, where an antler slingshot plays an important role in the movie.


----------



## John-Boy

Daddy day care, kid goes up onto roof terrace with a slingshot and shots a whole flock of pigeons. Scene is hilarious starring Adam Sandler


----------



## treefork

Here is a giant slingshot in a recent TV show .


----------



## RealLifeMorty

Stranger things on Netflix, four young boys plan to use a wrist rocket to kill an extra-dimensional monster... 
fantastic show, makes me think about riding my bike with my buddies and the kids are all super into dungeons and dragons, ah childhood...


----------



## blindshooter

The rifleman, Mark used a slingshot to startle a group who were going to shoot his dad with a gattling gun.


----------



## flatband123

has anyone thought of the mummy returns when oconnels son shoots the bad guy in the rear end


----------



## nike

good movie :violin:


----------



## RealLifeMorty

I may be preaching to the wrong crowd but has anyone played the PlayStation game bully..? Your character has a slingshot as his main weapon...


----------



## Bob E

"The Ice Pirates" cheesy 80's sci-fi with a wrist rocket scene.


----------



## RealLifeMorty

Look up survival school it's for sure on Hulu probably on Netflix it is a really cool ten part doc on the sere training program in the air force..
Why do those letters seem familiar..? S.E.R.E. they don't have a slingshot specifically designed for downed Air Force pilots, do they..? ????
In episode two they spend several minutes making and hunting with some really "bushcrafty" slingshots and medical latex...
There may even be a kill shot, who's to say..? ????


----------



## Bob E

In "Our Brand Is Crisis" There is a makeshift 3 person slingshot.


----------



## Ukprelude

Not a mocie but nobody watch Z-Nation!? 1 of 10k's weapons of choice (he shoots sprockets) throughout all series, blackwiddow or a daisy he shoots

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lionking

......HUCKLEBERRY PETE ??


----------



## crypter27

Lionking said:


> unnamed.png......HUCKLEBERRY PETE ??


awesome


----------



## Zachary Fowler

I don't know about movies but there is a handsome guy with an orange hat and beard on that History channel tv show Alone right now with a slingshot!!  I know shameless.

Not a move but Mark Tufo writes zombi books that i reed every on of and his character John the tripper in the shrouded world whispers book uses the slingshot to kill zombies. his Book zombie fallout is being turned into a TV series right now.


----------



## AlmightyOx

In "The Nightmare Before Christmas" the 3 little brats who are tasked with kidnapping Santa use slingshots to disrupt the mayor's meeting. Their names are Lock, Stock, and Barrel.


----------



## flipgun

In the "Rocky Horror Picture Show" Meatloaf "As Eddie" is wearing a shooter around his neck.


----------



## theTurk

Just seen a scene from the movie "California Scheming" where a kid shoots a seagull in the neck with a slingshot. Here's the scene...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingshotBill

theTurk said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Somebody Named Charles Lol

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

roirizla said:


> This! The Black Cat series. Check the intro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


South African series from my youth


----------



## roirizla

mattwalt said:


> roirizla said:
> 
> 
> 
> This! The Black Cat series. Check the intro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> South African series from my youth
Click to expand...

Hoezit China!?!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

roirizla said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roirizla said:
> 
> 
> 
> This! The Black Cat series. Check the intro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> South African series from my youth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoezit China!?!
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Duidelik my cuzzie!


----------



## Clang!

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned "The Kite Runner". There's a number of slingshot scenes, including one where the bad guy gets shot in the eye.

"Wizards and Glass" One of Stephen King's" The Gunslinger" series. Cuthbert's slingshot is used in a bar confrontation, and the final battle to silently eliminate members of the gang before the heavy iron comes out. Cuthbert's skill with the slingshot is a reoccurring theme, but these are the only notable instances I remember.


----------



## razmatazberry

Star Wars Rebels animations the main character shot plasma bolts from a catapult... and he is going to be a Jedi... I think don't spoil it. I am still in the first season


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Recently, I saw an episode of The Rifleman, where Mark uses a slingshot to foil an assassination attempt.


----------



## SlingshotBill

Henry the Hermit said:


> Recently, I saw an episode of The Rifleman, where Mark uses a slingshot to foil an assassination attempt.


Do you know Which Season?

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK!

"Godzilla Versus Slingshot" Made in Japan.

Why not? He/she/it fought everything else!!

THWACK!


----------



## brucered

The kids were just watching a SpongeBob and I got excited when Squidward was using a record player...then SpongeBob pulled out a slingshot in the same episode.

It looks like he's shooting a natural with a SuperSure pouch and tubes.


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## flipgun

Using Linatex.


----------



## romanljc

z nation on syfy channel.


----------



## brucered

Glitch S2E5

One of the cops takes some confiscated weapons from the presinct to give some people to use to protect themselves.

Looks like a long forked natural, looped rubber bands, shooting against the ties.


----------



## brucered

Stranger Things as well....but a wrist rocket.


----------



## sagecraft

Xidoo said:


> I remember a British movie where there is war between kids with slingshots. They are weathy kids, so the slingshots used are not so nice made. I can not remember the
> name of the movie. Saludos.


la guerra de botones? Was that the title?


----------



## sagecraft

John-Boy said:


> Daddy day care, kid goes up onto roof terrace with a slingshot and shots a whole flock of pigeons. Scene is hilarious starring Adam Sandler


i think that was big daddy.. Daddy day carr is where a kid was shooting the ballons in the baloon toss..


----------



## sagecraft

The legend of zorro.. Antonio banderas' son used one to terrorize the villains..


----------



## SlingshotBill

Isle of Dogs. Note the ammo he uses

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob E

In "Defendor" Woody Harrelson puts the hurt on the bad guys with a slingshot.


----------



## waimser

Watching a series called The good Place. Cannot recommend it enough. Michael is an immortal being who is interested in human things. One of his cabinets of trinkets has a slingshot.


----------



## Bob E

King Of The Hill season 13 episode 14 "Born again on the fourth of July"


----------



## Buckskin Dave

Savages, 1774 movie starring Andy Griffith and Sam Bottoms. The young guy uses a slingshot at the end. He shoots the other guys hands so he cant hold his rifle. I think it was a wrist rocket. That part starts about 47:10.


----------



## Bob E

In Johnny Mnemonic a Lo-Tek kid brandishes a slingshot for a second


----------



## roirizla

Came here to document Walking Dead's latest season. It's discussed in another thread all together.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pebble Shooter

I discovered this short movie sequence on YouTube:






Don't try this at home... :hmm:


----------



## Ukprelude

Pebble Shooter said:


> I discovered this short movie sequence on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try this at home... :hmm:


Man I saw this but couldn't find the clip to share, how painful is that gona be!!!! Awesome 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## nike

just thinking :violin:


----------



## Bob E

In Starsky and Hutch (2004) Ben Stiller gives the kid in the hospital a wrist rocket.


----------



## stevekt

Pebble Shooter said:


> I discovered this short movie sequence on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try this at home... :hmm:


This could be the next viral trend. Take the Slingshot Face Shot Challenge! Who's gonna be first?


----------



## kooniu

Im so proud  one of my slingshot will be soon in one polish movie - I cant said more at this moment (contract) ,but after premier I will do and I show a pictures


----------



## Ibojoe

Jack the giant Slayer. The giant shot the castle and wiped out about half of it.


----------



## kooniu

In the Polish series ,,Odwróceni,, , my work took part. Starship without a fork, made of disability stick. You can see how it was performed in the movie on the last clip in the following link.

https://www.tvn.pl/seriale/odwroceni-ojcowie-i-corki,53,pc/aktualnosci,3654/najlepsze-fragmenty-6-odcinka-odwroceni-ojcowie-i-corki,287579,n.html? fbclid = IwAR3SF9Z3yv4-BvK3xKVoDuFhvIQh7FE2D4BMY_y9xb_xidaWAYOfJ2ToH5U


----------



## Bob E

Stargate Atlantis season 2 episode 5 Condemned


----------



## flipgun

Someone should have coached the guy in the funny hat.


----------



## AlDermietzel

They use a slingshot in the netflix series Stranger Things, in both the 1st and 3rd series, a "wrist rocket" 























Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob E

Forensic Files season 9 episode 2 "Hunter or Hunted".

Using a wrist rocket and marbles to catch a murderer !


----------



## Bob E

Quantum Leap season 2 episode 12 "Animal Frat"

Frat guys nail a grounds keeper with a three man slingshot.


----------



## Bob E

The Bowery


----------



## dogcatchersito

Stranger things 3 my boy Lucas. Pops guy directly in the forehead. Amongst other shoots he takes though out the film.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brewman

Meatballs 1979


----------



## Brewman

The Waltons Ben's good air on youtube


----------

